# gregg you have made an inexcusable error here



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DC, you know "The District of Columbia". Our nations capital, home of the free and the brave. Not to mention home and workplace of a lot of RBR posters.

It is bad enough that we live in the Murder Capital of the US, home of the pothole without repair, and taxation without representation. You have given us the final indignity and we just can't and will not go on like this.

That is right, you have left us off the Mid-Atlantic forum. 

I assume that to correct this grievous error you intend to give us a regional forum of our own?


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Heh, heh, just saw your post over on general. DC now added! 

-gregg (Cali born and raised, and bad at geography)


----------

